
RetroArch 1.8.2 – Accessibility features for blind people - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-coming-soon-accessibility-features-for-blind-people/
======
m45t3r
Better link about the accessibility features:
[https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-coming-
so...](https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-coming-soon-
accessibility-features-for-blind-people/)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-released/](https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-released/).

------
lumos_42
Serious question - do blind people play video games? How does it work?

~~~
lukastyrychtr
Generally speaking, yes, they do. But the answer is, as always, more complex
than that. Firstly, some types of games (text adventures, MUDs etc.) are more
favorable for enjoynment by visually impaired people. When it comes to the
traditional genres, it usually ends up being an issue, e. g. the mainstream
games more often than not are not playable, but there's an entire genre of
games which do not rely on visual information and instead use audio (usually
stereo + might be some HRTF tricks).

------
ars
That's interesting, Sender is spoken as "Transmitter".

What would cause that?

